# JBA Headers



## yellowjacket (Dec 6, 2005)

Thinking about getting JBA headers and mid pipes for my 04. I have some questions.
1. How close is the HP gain to what they advertise?
2. Who would have the best prices? I am looking at the ceramic coated headers.
3. Has anyone intalled them? Would like some feed back.
Thanks


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I too would like ot know.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I have a set guys, and as soon as I get 'em installed, I'll be posting a full review with dyno numbers. Hopefully I can get 'em installed within the next week, but I don't want to make any promises.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

In regards to gain.... The Kooks L/T's, Magnaflow cats were the last mod to go on, shudda been the first...that's a different story.

Anyway, I got a 50 rwhp gain from just putting headers on and a re-tune


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh, one other thing YellowJacket, TByrne has price matching + 15% if I remember correctly. However, they're usually one of the cheapest anyway. 
It's the general concensus around here that longtubes will get you more horsepower than the shorties, you might want to keep that in mind too. I just happened to get my jba shorties for a price that was almost too good to pass up.
Anyway, I am getting my base dyno today, so hopefully I'll be able to get the jbas on this weekend and another dyno on Monday or Tuesday of next week.


----------

